# [Resolved] Lost Win ICONS! Windows Me!



## rhinestones (Sep 5, 2000)

First let me say, that I use Desktop Architect to make themes and post them on the internet. It's a hobby I've been doing for quite some time. For some weird reason it started out with the shimgvw.dll (for jpg, bitmap, etc.). DA couldn't find these icons, so I manually placed them there, but they would go away next time I wanted to create a new theme. It got worse. DA started placeing unwanted icons into the themes, not finding other icons, and reverts certain icons to default ones, or just picks one it wants to

Now a LOT of my icons are just default, and I tried going into MSDOS mode and doing the "delcacheicons" bit, going to folder options, changing icons, but to no avail, they keep messing up. Is there a program out there that can clean and restore windows icons somehow to put them all back to default? Also, can I place my new icons where they belong in system files? Thank you!
Rhinestones


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

>>First, go to Folder Options>View and make sure "show all files" is checked there.

>> Next do a Find files for *shelliconcache* and delete that.

>> Download the attached file to your desktop and rename it *iconca.reg* then double click it to merge it to the registry. Reboot afterwards. If your windows icons are not displaying correctly now install TweakUI and click the Repair Icons options there.

To install TweakUI, create a convenient folder for the download and place the zip file there. Unzip the contents of the file to THAT folder. Find the file TweakUI.inf and right click on that and select "Install". After it completes you should have a TweakUI applet in the Control Panel

http://www.windows-help.net/windows98/tweakui2000.shtml

Look for the Repair Tab and "rebuild icons"


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Whoops, I forgot to attach the file, here it is... Right click and select "save target as" to the desktop. You can delete it after you have merged it.


----------



## rhinestones (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi Rollin' Rog, gee, I never got an email notice that you posted a reply, just found out by searching the website. Thanks very much. Haven't tried your suggestion as yet, but will do, and will sure let you know how it works out.
Thanks again,
Rhinestones


----------



## rhinestones (Sep 5, 2000)

Hello, again, Rog. I tried both of your suggestions. The first one did not work, and when I downloaded TWEAKUI into a folder in My Documents, here's what the zip folder unzipped:


tweakui (configuration file with the two wheels?)
the tweakui zip file, which I already unzipped
the tweakui help file, which really didn't help
the tweakui system file that tells you nothing and has
that little wheel on the bottom right


There was no tweak.ini file to install it. Why do they make it so difficult? Why can't they just make it an .exe file?
Anyway, I was not able to install TWEAKUI, and am still at a loss. Thanks so much, and if you have any additional suggestions, I sure would appreciate it. Thanks for your help,
Rhinestones


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have a look at my attachment -- that is what you should be seeing.


----------



## rhinestones (Sep 5, 2000)

Okay, Rog, gotcha this time. I did right click on the one file and found INSTALL. However, when I went to install, I got the message, "Can't find the file tweak.cnt" jeepers.... ..........? Thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hmmm, is the TweakUI.cnt file extracted to the same folder as TweakUI.inf? It should be visible there such as you see in my attachment (although it probably won't have a Notepad icon -- that won't make any difference). Don't leave it in the zip directory -- they all have to be in the open.


----------



## rhinestones (Sep 5, 2000)

Sorry to be a pest, Rog, but I have the exact same files as you do when I unzipped TWEAKUI. When I right clicked on the far right file, and clicked on install, a box appeared saying that "Windows needs the disk, TweakUI to continue". Cannot find the file TweakUI.cnt. Kind of weird, huh? Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, it's been a while since I've done the install, but when you get that message I believe you have the opportunity to enter the location of the "disk". Enter the path to where you have unzipped the files. A copy/paste of what you see in the address bar should do it.


----------



## rhinestones (Sep 5, 2000)

Okay, so you are the greatest 8^).........it worked. I installed TWEAKUI, and it's in the Control Panel now. HOWEVER..........my icons are still not repaired. I went into TweakUI, Repair, did Repair Icons.......restarted..........no go. Did Repair Association........restarted...........no go. Did Repair System Files............restarted..........no go. Even went through the deliconcache, and folder options, change icon. I still have a LOT of icons that have reverted to the default, and they won't budge. Short of reformatting (which I DON'T want to do), I don't know what else I can try, but you've been marvelous, and I now have TweakUI (for other things, anyhow).

I've even deleted Desktop Architect. I reinstalled. I deleted. This is one of the toughest ones I've had in a while. Thanks, Rog!!! for all your help,
Rhinestones


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, it *should* repair any buggerd Windows system icons. It will not ofcourse repair any that are specific to 3rd party programs such as Desktop Architect.

If it is jpg and bmp icons which have changed, it will depend on what program is associated to open them. IExplore is the default program for opening jpgs and MSPaint for bmps.

To reassociate these file types, select (highlight) one and then shft+right click on it. Select "open with" from the dialog and then select the appropriate program (such as IExplore for jpegs) to open the file and check "always use" and OK.

If this doesn't return the normal icon, you can go to Folder Options > File Types, select the file type and click Edit>change Icon. If the proper program is selected for association you should also see the icons available for it there.


----------



## rhinestones (Sep 5, 2000)

Okay, will try your suggestion, and yes, it is mostly with jpg and bmp icons I'm having a problem with. But, I do see default icons on other applications. They are not as worrysome, however. I did try your latter suggestion, and they always returned to the default anyhow. But, I think this time your first suggestion will work. I prefer images opening with Explorer anyhow! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome, the icon issue is mostly cosmetic -- the important thing is that the file types open in the appropriate, convenient program. If they are associated with the Windows defaults, they will probably have the right Windows Icons. I can give you a registry patch to restore all jpegs to their rightfull registry associations if need be.


----------



## rhinestones (Sep 5, 2000)

You are right, of course. And, if you could send a patch, that would be wonderful!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This has fixed just about every jpeg problem I've ever run into; download it to the desktop and then double click to merge to the registry (confirm when prompted). Afterwards you can simply delete it.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/one.human/reg/JPE_JPEG_JPG_IE_fix.reg

I believe you will get the bmps back simply by associating it with MSPaint if that is what you want to use to open it.

By the way IrfanView, if you don't happen to have it, is an excellent freeware image viewer/editor which does a lot else besides. You don't need to associate any file types with it to use it. I find it particularly handy for capturing and saving screen shots, such as the one I posted. You might want to check it out when you get the chance.

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## rhinestones (Sep 5, 2000)

Okay! I've heard of Irfranview, but never tried it. I will now! Thank you for the patch, and everything else. You are the kind of person who makes this site the best!
Rhinestones


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome, feel free to holler if you have any continuing problems or questions.


----------



## rhinestones (Sep 5, 2000)

Okay, Rog, I will. BTW: ALL of my icons are back...................? A Gift from Computer Heaven? 8^)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's possible the deletion of the shelliconcache finally kicked in and allowed things to rebuild. I've heard that it sometimes takes a couple of reboots. Anyway we won't look the gift horse in the mouth 

I'll put the 'ol' "resolved" on this for now anyway.


----------



## nvcameron (Apr 14, 2005)

I just want to thank you for the jpeg download. I was having alot of problems with Jpeg files in My Documents but that download fixed everything right back. Awesome!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

:up:


----------

